# Mattress Protectors/Toppers



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

Changed our van and the double at the back is 4'8" wide. I had a memorary foam on previous van but no need for it as the new mattress is top quality. I am thinking that I will have to buy double lightweight duvet and cut it to width. I've heard Ikea do proper toppers (don't want those fitted jobs) Has anyone information please of sources.

Wendy


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

when we had our autocruise we wen to john lewis, who got one custome made to size for us.

des


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We have a couple of the single version of these Fogarty goose feather and down ones:

http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/s...ose+Feather+and+Down+Mattress+Topper+-+Double

I imagine the double version is 4ft 6ins wide.

They're very comfortable and retain their shape and loft in use. They've got elasticated straps to hold them on the bed.

G

Whoops ! Didn't realise the link would be so long- will use Tiny next time.


----------



## 123439 (May 12, 2009)

I've used those Fogarty ones too and I like them a lot. Very comfortable.

____________________________________________________
mattress protectors


----------

